# Change in behaviour - 5 month old female



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi guys

I'm at a bit of a loss. Winter's behaviour has suddenly changed a little. Around other dogs she seems to keep trying to climb on top of them, not in a mounting kind of way but just overly playful. Before she just used to run around with them but now she is constantly pawing at them and climbing up. Also she is snapping and mouthing at them, again in a playful way, but much more confident than she has been in the past. Perhaps over-confident? I had to leash her today as I could see the owner of the other dog was concerned, even though the dog seemed happy enough. She is also snapping a lot more at home. I know she is really getting into teething now and I noticed she has lost a canine just now, so I'm assuming that explains her snapping at home. She's probably in some pain, right? And needing to chew? (She has lots of chewies)

Also, male dogs have taken a huge interest in her this last week. She had a crowd of 5 boys at the park around her today, sniffing her and trying to mount her. So either, it is teething, or could she be starting to mature sexually?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Is she spayed?


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

No, she is not.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

She's getting to that age where she can go into heat and all the boys love her As far as playing, she is playing rough and that is why lots of people choose not to have their dog play with a german shepherd. She is getting more confidence as she gets older, which is not a bad thing, but of course you don't want her to hurt another dog. This is the reason why I don't bring my 7 month old around groups of dogs she doesn't know...she plays rough and she is not experienced enough to defend herself if she crosses the line with another dog that doesn't like her way of playing.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Most of my GSD pups tend to love a game called 'Puppy On Your Head' when they get with other dogs.

I have NOT observed most other dogs enjoying this game. AT ALL. 

So I have to pay attention and not allow the game to start. If they are with dogs they know, and/or off leash, the running starts up so the game changes and causes less problems.

Keep up with the dog classes, socialization, and off leash romps!


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for your replies.

I didn't like the look of this new "game" at all. Not only is she trying to climb all over other dogs, but she was pulling at their ears/mouth jowls with her teeth. Is this really just GSD rough play? If I leash her when she starts to play like this, will she get the point?

Our puppy classes are finished for now and the next, more obedience orientated course starts at the end of this month.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is how she is playing...Mine does that and she talks and growls loudly while doing so I don't know what she'll do when your leash her because she will most likely still be in an excited state, so it might take a minute for her calm down. I have three bigger dogs, so they all play that way and can handle it. I am more cautious with small dogs, because they tend to get more defensive when she plops on their head or paws their head.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

GSDs tend to play rough. It sounds like a dog fight when all of mine are going at it. If you notice that the other dogs are not enjoying it (running away, tail between legs, excessive submissive behavior, stiff tail, stiff legs, eyes/head turned away), break it up and calm down your dog.

Be careful letting an intact female around large groups of dogs. You will most likely have forewarning before she goes into heat (bleeding), but you might have a girl that has a silent heat and it could present problems in the future. She's probably growing into her personality and challenging her boundaries. Be diligent with training and socialization


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you guys. I'm finding it amazing at the moment to see her personality coming through, behind all the puppy craziness! She was trying to play rough with an akita (my friend's dog) at the park just now.

I so wanted to let her play, but all he cared about was marking and sniffing. He was very excited and obviously looking to mate so I thought I'd better not. Not much of a fun walk for Winter though . I will bare in mind what you say about with groups of males, I've definitely noticed a huge change in how her previous *friends* are behaving towards her.

Llombardo, up until now Winter has only chosen smaller dogs to hammer their heads into the ground lol, she's obviously gotten more confident with the bigger ones now (I might add she is now the same size as them almost), I'll watch out for signs of them getting annoyed, but it's nothing to worry about... it's just gsd play? That's good to know, thanks


----------

